# Latest Seiko



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Got this a while back The Seiko SNN233 and finally got round to taking some pics! Nice size case with 22mm lugs and the usual superb Seiko lume.Only negative thing i can say is that the Pvd Bracelet feels a bit on the thin and flimsy side but it's now on a rubber strap for the moment , not ideal i know but waiting for a black nato to arrive. Here's a few pics until i do a full review.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jbw said:


> Got this a while back The Seiko SNN233 and finally got round to taking some pics! Nice size case with 22mm ....


SNN233P1 - otherwise known as a 7T94-0BL0. Not bad looking for a 'modern'. Nice dial layout and good lume. :thumbsup:

What do you mean by 'nice size case' ? :huh: (I know the crystal is 36.0mm Ã˜







). Looks a bit big to me. :grin:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

looks great with the mod . haydn


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really like that, it will look good on a NATO...

Lumed numbers would have made it very interesting indeed...


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice. I'm not into PVD watches at all and have never owned one, but that one I would buy. I'd end up spending as much on natos as I did on the watch though :tongue_ss:


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a very nice watch you have there,

Could someone please explain what PVD stands for? Apologies if its a newbie question but i am kind of a noob lol,


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Got this a while back The Seiko SNN233 and finally got round to taking some pics! Nice size case with 22mm ....
> ...


looks a quality watch to me at a "nice size"


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

It is a lovely watch, i have a small wrist and i think it would suit me nicely.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes it looks good, more pics when it is on the NATO please :yes:


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Vinny - Physical Vapour Deposition, in English that is putting the black on a stainless steel bracelet in this case.

Dave


----------

